# Bella Ciao in Coco w/ 600w



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Aug 26, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp?!!!!

Hey everyone, I'm new to the board and still a beginner at growing but I am giving it another go after a short break. I've got a small room in the upstairs of my house dedicated to this grow and so far its working out nicely.

Let's see, how about some specifics:

- Early Veg Light: 125w 6400k CFL
- Main Veg Light: 600w SunMaster Cool Deluxe MH
- Flower Light: 600w Hortilux 600w Super HPS
- Lumatek Switchable Ballast
- Air-cooled Daystar Hood
- 256cfm in-line Fantech fan w/ CAN 2600 Charcoal Filter
- Room Dimensions: 11'w x 10'd x 7'h (roof is v-shaped) - air conditioned
- Growing Medium: Botanicare Coco Coir
- Nutrients: GH FloraSeries with Sensi Cal/Mg, Liquid KoolBloom and Floralicious Plus (used some Clonex in the first watering, they didn't seem to mind)


Phew, I think I got everything... lemme know if you have questions or I left something out. I do have one question:

*How long before I should throw the MH on 'em? They look like they're reachin' for the CFL but I don't wanna burn 'em either...*

Thanks for stopping by... feel free to ask questions, b.s., or just say 'hey'. 

~SSB :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey  Looks great I say as soon as they break soil. remember the back of hand method.that air cooled hood should get you close to plants .  also i dont think we should be useing nutes yet..IMO...they look a bit young..But what do I know Im stoned right now..lol.
is the room seperated into two rooms ?  or are  you doing everything in that space?
.Good Luck and i will be pulling up my milk crate for this one..Thanks for shareing with my friend


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Aug 27, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> also i dont think we should be useing nutes yet..IMO...they look a bit young..But what do I know Im stoned right now..lol.


 
Those are just the nutes I plan to use... not really using any yet. I was gonna order some Canna Coco nutes but have decided to go ahead and use some FloraSeries nutes I already have on hand. They're not specific for coco but I'll go that route once I use up what I have.... 

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Aug 27, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey Looks great I say as soon as they break soil. remember the back of hand method.that air cooled hood should get you close to plants. is the room seperated into two rooms ? or are you doing everything in that space?


 
Ready or not, here goes the MH... I think they can handle it. And no, the room is all one space currently. In the future I'll probably set up my HydroHut 2x4 as a separate Mother/Veg area though.

~SSB


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2008)

IMO...you need more light for that size of space...min  3k lumes sq ft...5k or more lumes best..Good luck keep us posted


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Aug 28, 2008)

Thought I'd post a few DAY 4 shots... First one is a group shot and the second is of my runt... Blaze on!

~SSB :bong1:


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Aug 28, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> IMO...you need more light for that size of space...min 3k lumes sq ft...5k or more lumes best..Good luck keep us posted


 
Technically I agree, but I'm not using EVERY sq ft of that room for the plants.... maybe half if that which I figure gets me my 'min 3k'. I highly doubt the females I get from these 11 seeds will fill the entire 110 sq feet... LOL! Those would be some MONSTERS! Ha Ha! Plenty of light me thinks................. for now 

~SSB :huh:


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 2, 2008)

*DAY 9:*

I watered before I left for the weekend w/ a very light nute solution since I understand coco needs a little 'prebuffering'. I fed them w/ a very light feed and some Cal/Mg as well but they appear to still need more magnesium. I'm pretty sure this is common w/ coco and will just take some adjusting but what do you guys think? Could it be something else? I thought maybe spider mites as I have caught what I believe to be 3 of the little buggers but the curling of the leaves edges says Mg to me... And what's w/ the purple on the underside of some of the curling leaves? Strange... The two little runts are hanging in there but not doing much.... this will definitely be a learning experience....

~SSB :bong1:


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 4, 2008)

Well here's a *Day 12* update I suppose... I've upped the nutes just a lil to see if that doesn't straighten these babies out a bit.. 480ppm. Some of them are curling under or twisting and I don't know why. Heat stress (backed the light off to 16-17" from about 12"), Mg deficiency, something else? They look 'better' than a few days ago but I'm still a little perplexed. I ditched the tiniest runt because it wasn't doing anything which leaves me with 9 healthy and 1 runt. I'm also thinking its getting about time for a transplant...

First pic is an overall shot, second is of some of the curling (forefront), and third is just some more of the same.... Thanks for stopping by (or not).... I'll be here all grow....

~SSB :bong1:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

nice..i like your choice for medium.i use the coco disks myself and never have a single problem with ph or overfeeding. as for prebuffering the coco.i personally dont,i stick with str8 distilled water for the first couple weeks,then i introduce the nutes at 1/4 strength and go from there.


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 6, 2008)

Alright so its *DAY 14* and my babies were ready for a transplant! They had some very nice root development going on (love the coco!) and I think will perk up w/ the extra leg room. I put them in 2-gal nursery containers and added some Superthrive to the water so hopefully transplant shock will be kept to a minimum. I worked out a nifty drip feed setup that seems to work pretty well also, just needs a lil' tweakin' so everybody gets watered more evenly and a bit slower... 

Welp, off to smokey land... come one, come all....

~SSB :bong1:


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 7, 2008)

awesomecross48 said:
			
		

> Looking great man, keep up the good work. About how much did that drip system cost and how much time did it take to get working.


 
Thanks! the 'drip' system was pretty cheap to set up actually, the pump I had already from my previous f&d attempt ($20) so I just had to buy the hydroport, some adapters, and some hose.... I'll bet less than $50 all told... should work pretty slick when I get the kinks ironed out.

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I guess its time for an update.... Almost done w/ *DAY 22 *and have made a few changes in the last week. I started having some spotting and other discoloration on several lower leaves, plus remember they were so droopy looking? Well, I upped the nutrients to about 60% (using 3-2-1 for veg, 1-2-3 for flower) which REALLY helped and am getting ready to bump it again because it looks like they're still needing some more food...

I replaced the 8-port Hydroport with a 12-port watering hub that doesn't leak and installed plastic T's on the end of my feeder lines which all in all helps it distribute water more evenly to the plants. I also constructed a 'tent' out of panda film with removeable front and rear panels that helps concentrate the light on my plants... Let's see what else... added an air stone to the reservoir so it'll stay oxygenated... going to 75% nutrient strength starting tomorrow.

Anybody have any thoughts on whether I should finish these out in their 2-gal containers or go ahead and transplant to the 5-gal buckets I bought and grow some MONSTERS???

~SSB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 16, 2008)

Go with the 5 gal. I use 2 gal for flower and i'm never happy with my yields.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice..i say put that 600 to good use and go 5gal:aok: JMO
looks like a real good start, go plants go!


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input... I'm gonna go for broke on this one I think but maybe I'll keep my 'male suspects' in the 2-gal to see how accurate I am and compare yields w/ the 5-gals should I screw up....

Oh yah! Forgot to mention I started LST yesterday...they bent over nicely.  I'm mainly doing this to even out the canopy in hopes of maximizing yield. I figure if I'm going to invest the $$$ and time to grow these MONSTER-STYLE then I should do what I can to maximize yield..... and its just fun to get some hands on instead of watching from the sidelines all the time... haha.

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 18, 2008)

Today I decided to upgrade my drainage to something requiring less maintenance. Before, each pot was in its own tray and I would go around w/ the shop vac after each watering and suck it up. Let me just say that those shop vacs don't hold as much as they advertise.... not even close! So needless to say, this process was getting old.... I ended up buying a shelving unit w/ grated shelves that I've placed rubbermaid tubs under to catch the runoff. It seems to work better and I should only have to empty the two tubs once a week or so.... MUCH more appropriate for a stoner such as myself.   :watchplant: 

As an added bonus, I had leftover shelves to put nutes and the like on.... me likes.

~SSB :bong:


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay... well we're just past the 4-week mark on this here grow meow... I'm about 95% sure I have 3 females and 6 males which I'm a lil' bummed about as well as 2 mutant midgets I threw out early on so not a great female to '**** I can't use' ratio (27% female). The males are going into 12/12 tomorrow morning so I can double check my pre-flower inspection skillz... *(edit: actually I've decided just to take a couple cuttings from each 'suspect' and flower those in case I misjudged)*

The three females were transplanted to 5-gal buckets today and they were more than ready! I'll give 'em another week or two in these babies and then flip the switch for some (hopefully) good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first transplant was a little rough but the last two were a piece of cake so all in all I feel good about it.

I'm upping the nutes to about 80% strength as they seemed to enjoy the 75% and showed no signs of burn. I'm diggin' this auto drain to waste system I implemented.... MUCH less maintenance.

Anyhoo, here are some pics, you can see they really like getting tied down, I'll have some nice bushes when I go to flower... Now please, smoke a bowl or roll a joint and get in the circle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 22, 2008)

awesomecross48 said:
			
		

> I cant wait to see this finally flower


 
You and me both! It feels like veg is taking forever but I'm taking my time so as not to rush things... they are lookin' purdy I think though 

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Sep 28, 2008)

[...runs off for a sec to reload a phat bowl...]

:joint: :fly: 

5 Weeks Veg today! Not that its particularly exciting for anybody else but I'm thinking I may have these ladies 'almost' where I want 'em... 'bout another week I'm guessing and its time to go bush!  

I'm having a small nutrient problem involving some yellow spots and tips which (I think/am told) is a calcium deficiency. So tonight and tomorrow I'm running just straight water through to flush out any buildup and then I'm mixing up a new (slightly less potent) batch of nutes w/ some added Cal/Mg. Hopefully this will do the trick but its pretty much a guessing game for me since I'm still learning... 

I also decided (last minute) to take a few clones from each plant to grow out a mother plant from and preserve the genetics. Now I just gotta figure out where I'll put 'em once light schedules begin to change.... Always something to tweak, I love it! You can see a cameo of my new pipe in w/ the clones... hopefully soon to be loaded w/ my own herb. Oh how I long to be free of dealers and shoddy bud.... 

Gotta say I love the LST, I love the interaction w/ the plants and the satisfaction in shaping them how I want. It's easy to get carried away if you're not careful though...

Ok, well I'm out of news for now, not that vegetation is that damned exciting to begin w/ but hey, just visualize the budz...... MmmmmMmmmmmMmmmmm! :smoke1: :watchplant: 

~SSB


----------



## Growdude (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice healthy looking plants!


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 2, 2008)

Just a small update... built a 'cabinet' for some mother plants/clones/early veg last night. Essentially I constructed a frame out of 2x2's and then stapled panda film to it. There's a PC fan in the upper right corner exhausting air.... temps stay the same as the flower room. My 125w CFL setup provides the light. Cheap and easy solution for learning to clone and keeping some MILFs!

Here are some pics of the 3 ladies, they're so bushy I can't wait to flip the switch this Sunday when I get back from out of town. That will be 6 weeks of veg unless someone feels that 7 would be better :headbang2:  By all means make a case if you have one... haha... I realize I have no concept of how they're going to grow in size once I put them into flower so opinions are welcome for how long to continue in veg for maximum yield.

I did notice when I was moving them around that the center runoff tray which I use to direct flow into the bins below had a little bit of what looked like algae in it... part of me wonders if thats why that plant in particular has been showing the most predominant nute issues???? Anyways, I cut some holes where it was pooling and disinfected it so it shouldn't continue but made me wonder regardless....

I'm off to have a bowl and then to bed.... g'night all.

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 6, 2008)

The switch was flipped today after 43 days of vegging.... and they're so ready! I also did some minor pruning at ground level so that no vegetation is touching the coco. When I checked last night, I had a dead leaf laying on the coco in one of the plants and a small amount of mold growing on it.  The humidity in the room is about 60-70% right now and with those ladies being as bushy as they are it is an ideal environment. So.... I made sure there is no more mold (that I can see at least), added some ventilation below the canopy, and am going to buy a dehumidifier for the room to bring it down some. Hopefully there will be no more issues... 

I'm so anxious to see what these girls will do over the next several weeks!!! Anybody know anything about Bella Ciao? The only info I can find is on the seed site which is great but I'd love to hear from some fellow growers who have tried it!



> _This strain was specifically developed for beginners.
> This cross, of Northern Lights origins, shows a very fast and excessively generous blooming.
> 
> With its regular foliage, its medium size and its large flowers, this plant is magnificent and rewarding.
> ...


 
~SSB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 6, 2008)

You are doing an amazing job with those ladies. Wish mine looked half as good.


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks bombbudpuffa... you are too kind! I discovered today that I have rooted clones.... 5 of 6 cuttings were showing roots so I planted them in 2-gal containers. Hopefully the other one will show in the next day or so. I gave them a 1/4 strength veg feed to help them settle into their new homes and give 'em a good meal under their skirts.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm now feeding my girls in 12/12 a 75% strength solution 3 times per day... and so far, so good. Nothing much else to report so back to my bowl.... 

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 13, 2008)

Time for a small update... its been one week of 12/12 for the 3 main ladies thus far and about 5 Days for my clones, all of which have rooted and been transplanted into 2-gal containers of straight coco (which I'm stoked about considering its my first try!). I'm going to move them in w/ the flowering ladies in a couple of weeks if I can figure out how to fit them in! haha... Here's a few pics of the ladies for those who care to see.

On a cooler/more serious note, I was visiting my mother this weekend and she finally gave me my father's 'stash bag' of a couple small pipes, and his little container for holding his bud. He died 6 years ago of liver cancer and none of us knew he smoked until she found his pipe going through his belongings. My father and I usually butted heads so it was a tense relationship but I often wonder how it would have been to smoke a bowl w/ the man and hang out THEN... would we have bonded through our common interest? I'll never really know but I think its kind of cool to be able to toke up in his honor w/ one of his own pieces.

I'll be back when there's something more to report... there's plenty of seats folks, snag a bean bag, pull up a chair, have a smoke... 

~SSB :bong2:


----------



## orstalk (Oct 13, 2008)

wonderful. what's the trick to getting your plants so bushy?

edit: I just went back and read your whole thread, seems like you're just taking good care of them.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic!!!!!! I am starting my first coco grow, planted 4 northern lights and 4 aurora indica lastnight. Keep on keeping on!!


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 14, 2008)

orstalk said:
			
		

> wonderful. what's the trick to getting your plants so bushy?
> 
> edit: I just went back and read your whole thread, seems like you're just taking good care of them.


 
Hey orstalk! Thanks for stopping in and no worries, at least you took it upon yourself to check out the details... 



			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Absolutely fantastic!!!!!! I am starting my first coco grow, planted 4 northern lights and 4 aurora indica lastnight. Keep on keeping on!!


 
Thanks!!!  Do you have a grow journal going for that grow? I'd like to check it out!

This evening I decided to do a bit of pruning since they are so bushy and jungle-like... fan leaves, and plenty of them were removed to allow more light further into the canopy and improve air flow. I think they'll be better off because of it. Check it out....

~SSB


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome grow man I love the MJ Porn keep it coming!  Very cool you got to smoke out using your old mans peace pipe.  My old man was a toker back in the day one day I will smoke out with him I bet.  Best of luck dude keep it green.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

:ciao: senor...those are looking very nice...Im glad you figured a way to catch your run off...those are some awefully nice wood floors to be ruining with water...I must say you keep a clean room.:aok: .and Nice job on LST..it's a great way to keep plant low..But ..IMO..does not in anyway increase yield..I did some side by sides and found that they came out about the same weight...LST had smaller budds bud more..and the ones grown out...large cola..anyway it is fun and great way to maintain canopy.  I did an LST last year on a Ladie,  when I was finished she was wrapped all the way down the outside of  5 gallon container and down to the bottom of the ouside. .it was fun...but that was about it...You have done a great job on your canopy..Also would like to say congrats on the clones for rooting.:clap: .how many days to get roots?  That is the frustrating part of the whole proccess...IMO. Thanks for shareing with us..and I pulled up my milk crate a while back..come and visit when I can and smoke a bowl and look at your beautiful Ladies..:hubba: 


KEEP M GREEN    take care and be safe


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 15, 2008)

*Killertea08:* Thank you so much!  Yah my Dad was always a drinker so I never even imagined him toking up! His main pipe is a small brass one and then he also had a stealthy, short lil' toker that didn't look like it had been used yet... almost like he left it there just for me. I haven't smoked out of his small brass one yet but am loving the shorty....

*4u2sm0ke:* I appreciate all of the compliments... thank you for noticing! I mainly enjoy the LST for the interaction w/ the plants... its just fun to bend them to my will, what can I say?! Ha ha... I had already started tying them down before they were sexed so I'm extra glad I did after only ending up w/ 3 females. They needed to be as big as possible in my mind before I went to flower. Once I finish these out I will be utilizing clones from my soon-to-be-chosen Mother Ciao (heh!) and going for a SOG style grow w/ 12 plants. It did feel good to have all 6 clones root with it being my first time and all. I was especially pleased since I know I broke at least one stem while shoving it into the peat pot.... that's probably the one that took 13 days to root instead of 10 like the others. Here's to big bud's in the very near future!

~SSB


----------



## Dankerz (Oct 16, 2008)

this is one of the better grows going on right now on MP..im watching,reading and waiting for more updates   looking really good


----------



## HATCH (Oct 16, 2008)

Great Thread!!~~~Your Plant's Have Blown Up!!,,Great Job On The Clones,You Hit Then Dead On!!Best Of Luck On Your Budding Plant's & The Rest Of Your Grow!!!:hubba:


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks HATCH and Dankerz! Happy there are folks here to keep me company now 

So far, my clones appear to be doing quite well. I'm definitely noticing the difference based on which plant they originated from (wish I would have marked 'em). Two of them are all 'crinkly' looking like potato chips and have a bit of nute burn. The second set look healthy but are a tad bit smaller than the final pair, one of which will be my new momma. I guess this is my first lesson in 'phenos'.... fun stuff  I'm so anxious to see some buds forming on my flowering ladies I can't hardly sit still... at least now w/ the lights on 12/12 I'm forced to leave 'em alone for PART of the day... haha. I'm finding I have to go in every night or so and pick out dying leaves below the canopy who aren't getting enough light.... its to be expected. I guess this would be one disadvantage of having them so bushy and dense. Anyways, smoke on brothers and sisters! haha

~SSB


----------



## Dankerz (Oct 19, 2008)

clones looking good  the other bushes are super lush u should have tons of nuggs coming off them bitches soon enough. keep us updated


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

did ya use jiffy 7 pellets for these clones? 

I'll be dammed..


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!    Nothing major to report so I'm just posting more pics... I do have a few ants investigating the room for the winter so I've put out more ant killer... those bastards have fought me for every square inch of this home pretty much! Anyways, some small buddage ensues....

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everybody! Hope all of you had a wonderful weekend. Things are progressing in the 'Zen Den' (my new name for the room) and I have a few things to report for those listening... I've whittled down my clones to 3 of the strongest plants. I'm pretty sure I've picked out my future mom (far left) but am keeping the others as backup. I figure I'll take clones in a couple more weeks and go for a 12 plant run after this one. 

I've been fiddling w/ the white balance on my camera so hopefully the nasty yellow tinge will be less present in my photos from now on... Still I took some nice shots of some up and comers that I think are looking pretty sweet. I just hope these fatten up the way I'm envisioning in my head...haha.

Apparently, the last day and a half the plants have been all but fasting.... I went to measure the reservoir tonight and it was only down about a half gallon which was quite odd.... When it came time for the 8pm feed the pump kicked on making all kinds of racket like it was choking to death. Turns out, it didn't like being mounted to the side of the reservoir and running vertically as well as I thought... I put it back on the bottom and voila! All is well.... they sure were thirsty though!  

Anyways, thanks for stopping by and for all of the positive vibes... Big buds! Big buds! haha

~SSB


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 27, 2008)

very bella indeed. some nice looking plants bro.


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 30, 2008)

Some more pics because I can...  :watchplant: 

~SSB :bong1:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 30, 2008)

chow bella, very very bella them ladies are for sure. u italian bro? i am a italian chef


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Oct 30, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> chow bella, very very bella them ladies are for sure. u italian bro? i am a italian chef


 
Thanks Wiseguy... sorry, not Italian here. I'll bet you make some mean spaghetti and meatballs, however 

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Nov 6, 2008)

:: shoo's the crickets away ::

Well let's see... what is going on? For starters, I chose my mother plant and took my next round of cuttings. I took 16 but only plan to finish 12 with no training this time... au naturel!

I have a little bit of nute burn going on w/ my biggest flowering plant so I'm going to dilute it down some and see how she likes it. Before that, however, I'm just gonna run some straight water through for the night to flush things out a bit... it's been a few weeks.

For my next run w/ these new clones, I'm switching to Canna Coco nutrients so I'll be ordering those up after the weekend... Ummm.... what else is new..... buds are starting to look nice I suppose.... they still have about 3 weeks left so am I being a little paranoid about them not filling out/fattening up more??? I have to admit I'm looking forward to more uniformity next time w/ the clones. I guess that's all the news I have, hope you enjoy the new round of pictures. 

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Nov 8, 2008)

.....Someone's a 'lil horny or confused? Or maybe its both!  Did I mention I'm looking forward to clones the next run???? LOL

~SSB


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*LMAO their a little horny is what...


...uhh you can stop by here if you'd like? :hubba: :rofl:

nice grow and GREEN MOJO for them babies.*


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool, thanks... there are a few more spots on the same plant doing the same thing. It's strange how each plant can be so different even when they come from the same genetics. My plant in back is the runt w/ the spotty leaves and I'm not expecting too much from her. The one in the middle is my heavy hitter and where my mother plant originated from. In front is the uber horny honey that I'm expecting good things from as well.

The last few days I've been trying to get temperature under control in the room... W/ my veg chamber and the dehumidifier running full time things had been warming up in there to the tune of 95F.  The last few days I've had the dehumidifier off during lights on and running during lights off... temps are back in the mid 80's at the canopy where they should be again so hopefully this setup will work out.

I'm getting excited as the last few weeks approach... I anticipate harvest time will be right around turkey day so something tells me I won't be lingering at the table too long before I'm headed back home to give 'em the chop! Hopefully by then I'll have 12 clones in 16oz cups ready for transplant into 2-gal containers and under the 600w MH they go!! Anyways, here are some pics... I can't wait to see what they'll do from here on out 

~SSB 

P.S. Sorry for the yellow tinge on some, the white balance setting I was using gave them a funky greenish tint I feel so I'll just do w/out for now... perhaps a new camera is in my future


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like two out of the three plants have a few spots where bud is growing from the leaf now... kinda cool. I'm sure anxious to see how these babies fair in terms of final weight and compare it to my next run which will feature no LST (hopefully no topping), and Canna Coco nutes. 

Anyways, I'm at 6 weeks flower with the three girls I'm flowering right now and they're filling out I guess. I figure they'll finish up right around Thanksgiving Day which is a bit inconvenient since I travel to Mom's place a few hundred miles away for turkey dinner. But, I will make it work somehow.... I've already got the goodies to construct a drying box so that will be my project this upcoming week.

Most of the cuttings I took have rooted so I planted them all in 16oz cups full of coco and gave them a 40% strength Canna Coco feed... Not sure if I'm going to post a grow journal for them or not since there wasn't nearly as much discussion on this one as I had hoped. Oh well, guess I just have an uninteresting strain and no skillz....  

Blah blah... blah blah blah blah blah.... oh yah, and blah! So now, blah.... I'm going to blah and blah.... have a blah blah and I'll post again in a blah...

~SSB :blah:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

SeñorSmokaBowla said:
			
		

> Thanks Wiseguy... sorry, not Italian here. I'll bet you make some mean spaghetti and meatballs, however
> 
> ~SSB


 i make some bomb meatballs bro. for real.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

ohh wow them babys are looking awasome bro!!! keep it up, green mojo to ya, keep it green


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it seems I jumped the gun on planting my clones and giving them such a stiff drink so early on... most of them are either dying, twisting, spotting, and the new growth (if you want to call it 'growth') looks dead... 

I was pretty bummed at first since this will set me back a few weeks and leave my flower area unoccupied for part of that.... BUT, this hobby is not supposed to be a stressful one and this is a learning experience so **** it... I'll just try again! Most likely I'll take more cuttings this weekend since what's the hurry.... 

I'm pretty sure this is a result of what I mentioned above but a very small part of me wonders about the Rapid Rooters I used this time. I've tried them in the past when I had my hydrohut and while they rooted everything just fine I had nothing but problems after transplanting them (it should be noted I probably had a 'bad' hydrohut as well). So this time around I'm going to wait until multiple roots are shooting out of the plug (instead of at minimum one or two) and start really low on the nutes (like maybe 10% or 15% strength). I may end up going back to the jiffy pots if I continue to have problems though...

The 3 ladies in flower continue to do well... I'm beginning 'the flush' tonight w/ straight water which they'll receive until they're finished. I can see several colas bulking up and I also forsee quite a bit of popcorn that I'll have to figure out how to turn into hash... either way it should be a pleasant harvest in about a week or so I'm guessing...... the hairs are just now starting to die off and trichomes are all clear as of yet. I wish I were better at describing the smell in the room... to be honest it's not the most pleasant fragrance but whatever, as long as it smokes nice.  

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok folks we're in the home stretch finally!~ Buds are still bulking up, pistils are beginning to show signs of dying off... but trichomes are still all clear so not sure if I'll be harvesting before Thanksgiving or not. I know they should be a certain percentage cloudy and amber (like 50/50 or 40/60) but would appreciate input from others on that... And how long do the trichomes take to turn.... a day, two, three, more???? I guess I'm just trying to figure out if harvest day will be after turkey day or not....

I gotta put together my drying box sometime this week and have decided to not give up entirely on my botched clones as there's a possibility most will bounce back and I'll be able to continue pretty much as planned, I'm just a bit of a perfectionist sometimes. Just in case though, I took more cuttings on Saturday... never hurts to have backup I'm learning... and learning.... and..... haha.

Anyways, here's some proper bud porn so spark up a spliff, load a bowl, or do whatever and enjoy! I know I will be soon 

~SSB 

P.S. It's definitely time for a camera update, maybe after the holidays...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 25, 2008)

SeñorSmokaBowla said:
			
		

> Ok folks we're in the home stretch finally!~ Buds are still bulking up, pistils are beginning to show signs of dying off... but trichomes are still all clear so not sure if I'll be harvesting before Thanksgiving or not. I know they should be a certain percentage cloudy and amber (like 50/50 or 40/60) but would appreciate input from others on that... And how long do the trichomes take to turn.... a day, two, three, more???? I guess I'm just trying to figure out if harvest day will be after turkey day or not....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Nov 25, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> what magnification are you looking @ trichs w/? cause @ early 7 wks should be nearly all cloudy w/ some amber showing, imo. might just wait it out & see. 7 wk mark is usually when calyxes will swell & put on weight things really start to change. if ur looking 2 having an early harvest wait til end of wk 8 on a 10 wk finish. imo


 
These are supposed to finish according to the breeder in about 7.5 weeks but I'm checking trichomes w/ a 20x loupe and so far they all look clear or barely cloudy...


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm officially past the breeder's stated flowering time of 50-55 days and the trichomes are just now beginning to cloud up some. Thanks for all the input everyone... Guess I'll continue to flush them w/ water until I see signs of amber 'chromes. They're still packing on the weight as almost half of the plant in back had fallen over under its own weight so I tied it up the best I could as well as a few of the heavier colas from my biggest plant in the middle. I'll be curious to see how much bud I harvest from this endeavor.... trying not to get my hopes up regardless.

Looks like my clones are going to make it for the most part so I think I'm going to go ahead and start the next round w/ them as opposed to starting new cuttings. That's about all the news I have so enjoy the yellow pictures.

~SSB


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 1, 2008)

looking great keep it up!


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Dec 7, 2008)

A little over a week past the breeder's suggested finishing time and we're still going... Pistils are beginning to die off in greater numbers and trichomes are clouding up more w/ some slight tinges of amber in just a few spots. They'll be finished by this next weekend I hope (which would be 10 weeks). I'm a little upset that its taking so long as I've been flushing for about 16 days now w/ ph6 water.... I could have pumped 'em full of nutrients for another week or so had I known but I guess this is all part of the learning process I keep hearing about... haha. At least they oughta taste nice and yummy!!!  The smell is increasing along w/ bulk as expected and my clones are chompin' at the bit for these ladies to finish up and make some room... Hasta!

~SSB


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Dec 26, 2008)

6.9 oz 'harvested' (aka done drying and put into jars) on Xmas... this will probably be my last post here. Thanks.

~SSB


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 27, 2008)

hey bella! if you harvested on christmas you need to dry those buds b4 jarring them up for cure. theyre to "wet" & will most def go moldy.


----------



## SeÃ±orSmokaBowla (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't harvest on Christmas. They finished drying on Christmas and were jarred up... plenty dry. 

~SSB


----------



## rickyjack9 (Jan 14, 2016)

COCO or coco/perlite  in 2 gal smart pots works great in ebbnflow. just gotta flush it a little once in a while. key is healthy roots, maybe watering small amount daily with top-feed or hand feed. when they get roots and are over 12 inches high, ebbnflow twice a day working wonders for me?! oh well im glad I tried it. so easy on my old back. SMART pots are the key. (rockwool not as good as coco as it holds too much water.) but to each his own. I also make cannaoil with coconut oil. works in 5 min. easily quit smoking after 45 yrs.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 14, 2016)

Haha rickyjack, you know the thread is 8 years old right?  No biggie cause you brought back from the grave, a damn good grow journal.  Hey smoke this!:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 14, 2016)

rickyjack9 said:


> COCO or coco/perlite in 2 gal smart pots works great in ebbnflow. just gotta flush it a little once in a while. key is healthy roots, maybe watering small amount daily with top-feed or hand feed. when they get roots and are over 12 inches high, ebbnflow twice a day working wonders for me?! oh well im glad I tried it. so easy on my old back. SMART pots are the key. (rockwool not as good as coco as it holds too much water.) but to each his own. I also make cannaoil with coconut oil. works in 5 min. easily quit smoking after 45 yrs.


 

What coco are you using?

I also make cannaoil with coconut oil....... in my magical butter machine.


----------

